# New amps and center channel done!



## Elated FG (Aug 27, 2006)

This car has gone vintage in the audio department, and sonically it couldn't be better!

Amps no longer JL 1000/1, 300/4, Alpine V12. Now we have Phoenix Gold MS275 running the rear fill, and the MS1000 running the front stage and the subs.

As for the center channel, it's a vintage Nakamichi SP-15 run off an old 20 watt Carver amp, mono. It's running from 300 hz up to it's natural roll off...

Got some annoying problem with my W200 where the sources keep switching...I literally cannot listen to anything longer than 30 seconds at a time, if that......ugh!!!

But the brief moments I can listen, it sounds real nice. Now I need to quit with the audio and get that Pedders kit, rims, tires, and all that other good stuff!!

http://galleryfellippe.fotopic.net/c1064607_49.html


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Now the center mounted speaker is original!!


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm not following.... what do you mean by W200. Alpine W200 DD in dash???

If the sources are constantly switching, check the trim of the kit. See if it rubs/pushes against any of the button's of the unit. I had a similar problem with an F series truck. Also, are you running a steering wheel interface? If so, that would be your most likely culprit. 

Let me know.


----------



## GTO Slim (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks really nice and bet is sounds even better! I was looking through your photo gallery and was wondering how you mounted your amps? In one shot it looked like you had them screwed to the bracing behind the panel and then in another it looked like you had built an amp rack. I am struggling on how to mount my 500/1 and 300/4 back there. Any help you could provide on how you did it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

GTO Slim said:


> Looks really nice and bet is sounds even better! I was looking through your photo gallery and was wondering how you mounted your amps? In one shot it looked like you had them screwed to the bracing behind the panel and then in another it looked like you had built an amp rack. I am struggling on how to mount my 500/1 and 300/4 back there. Any help you could provide on how you did it would be greatly appreciated!


The way I have my amps mounted is we took out the factory carpet piece that covers the fuel tank brace. Then custom cut and fitted a 1/2" thick piece of mdf and screwed that to the fuel tank brace. Then took a sheet of brushed aluminum and covered the mdf board and mounted the two kicker amps to it. Looks awesome!!!


----------



## GTO Slim (Oct 1, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> The way I have my amps mounted is we took out the factory carpet piece that covers the fuel tank brace. Then custom cut and fitted a 1/2" thick piece of mdf and screwed that to the fuel tank brace. Then took a sheet of brushed aluminum and covered the mdf board and mounted the two kicker amps to it. Looks awesome!!!


Do you have pics of it?


----------

